# Hemangiosarcomas in Dogs



## FEWill (Sep 2, 2009)

Hemangiosarcomas in dogs, although not well known by most owners, are considered to be fairly common as well as extremely dangerous. They can and do affect all breeds of dogs, but some breeds seem to be more affected than others. This very dangerous disease is also much more likely to affect older dogs and it can attack their skin, their subcutaneous tissues, as well as their spleen and heart. All forms are considered to be very dangerous, but it they do affect your dogs spleen or heart; it can be a life threatening situation.

What is it?

Hemangiosarcomas in dogs is a very invasive variety of cancer but it much different than most forms of cancer as it is a blood fed sarcoma and the blood vessels go directly into the tumor. Most affected dogs with show very few actual symptoms until this blood filled tumor becomes large. Once it is large in size, it will in most cases also metastasized and begin to spread. The real danger with this form of cancer is that it can also easily rupture, which in turn causes excessive bleeding in your dog. 

All breeds are affected by this very invasive form of cancer, but for some reason, it seems to attack Boxers, German Shepherds, as well as Golden Retrievers much more frequently. In the vast majority of cases, you will never know that your dog has this cancer until they have collapsed and are bleeding profusely. Once this occurs, regardless of where it is located, it is considered an emergency. 

The Skin:

One of hemangiosarcomas in dogs most frequent areas of attack is in your dogs skin, where it will first appear as a raised growth that is either red or black in color. This coloration is associated with the blood that is feeding into it. In some instances, it may be caused by an over exposure to ultraviolet rays and this will affect your dog in areas where they have the least amount of hair. This will include their abdomen or any other area where their fur coat is very short. 

What makes this variety of cancer so dangerous is that these hemangiosarcomas can very easily metastasis from other tumors, and as a result, they can spread very quickly. Complicating this condition even further is the actual identification process which has only one reliable method of positive identification; a histopathology. Because of this, it can easily go unnoticed until it ruptures and starts to bleed. If you do suspect that your dog has this form of cancer in their skin, you need to seek immediate medical attention. 

Your veterinarian will than test the growth with what is referred to as a histopathology, which is a very simple test by removing some of the tissue and examining it under a microscope. Once it is properly identified, it can be treated. Treatment will involve surgical removal of the tumor as well as a very wide area of normal tissue that surrounds it, but can be extremely difficult only because it is very hard to know where it starts and finishes in the skin. If it has not gone under your dogs skin, they have a very good chance of surviving.

Subcutaneous: 

Subcutaneous hemangiosarcomas in dogs is considered more of a threat than the skin form, for one very simple reason; it has gone under the skin. The early warning signs if it is under the skin will be the appearance of a lump. This can be very deceiving as the skin that is over the lump looks perfectly normal, however, any lump in your dog needs immediate attention. Once this is identified as hemangiosarcomas, it will also have to be surgically removed, and again will involve wide areas of surrounding tissue. 

With this form however, chemotherapy is also recommended, as well as a detailed chest x-ray. The reason for this is this form can spread very rapidly to other areas of your dogs body as it is estimated that roughly seventy percent of all hemangiosarcomas in dogs under the skin metastasize or spread. 

The Spleen:

Hemangiosarcomas in dogs can also attack the spleen, where it is referred to as splenic hemangiosarcomas. If it affects the spleen of your dog, the only symptom you may see is one that will be very frightening; your dog collapsing. What has happened is that there has been a sudden loss of blood because of the tumors rupturing and the blood has gone into your dogs abdomen, forcing the sudden collapse. If this does occur, very quickly check their gums and mucous membranes; if they are pale, something is very wrong.

If your dogs spleen has been attacked, the entire spleen will have to be removed. Surgery as well as chemotherapy is the only alternatives, and it is estimated that about 25 percent of all dogs that have splenic hemangiosarcomas will also develop them in their heart. However, the outcome here is much bleaker, as most dogs with this form of do not survive longer than three to four months, even with chemotherapy. 

The Heart:

The final and most dangerous attack of hemangiosarcomas in dogs is in their heart. The signs that your will see with this form is a very sudden difficulty in breathing, fainting, collapse, or sadly, a very sudden death. This is caused by the rupturing of the tumor or tumors and the blood is released into areas between their heart and the pericardium. The pericardium is a very tough capsule like structure that surrounds your dog heart, and when it fills with blood, it places pressure on their heart. 

Once this pressure occurs, it is unable to fill with blood, and as a result, it cannot pump properly. The only effective treatment in this case is for your veterinarian to place a needle directly into the pericardium in an attempt to draw the blood off in order for the heart to pump the flow of blood again throughout their body. Surgery can be performed, but it is both very difficult at this point, as well as very expensive. Even if it is done properly, your dog may only live another four to six months in the best of scenarios. 

Summary: 

Hemangiosarcomas in dogs, although it is not a well-known form of cancer, is a lot more common than most owners realize. This is very dangerous form of cancer that is very aggressive and can spread rapidly. In most all cases, except for the heart form, early detection and treatment is the only chance your dog has of surviving even with surgery and chemotherapy.

References: 
Kitchell, BE. Hope for hemangiosarcoma--Biology based treatment options. Proceedings of the World Veterinary Conference 2008.

Lana, S; U'ren, L; Plaza, S; Elmslie, R, et al. Continuous low-dose oral chemotherapy for adjuvant therapy of splenic hemangiosarcoma in dogs. 

Journal of Veterinary Internal Medicine. 2007 Jul-Aug;21(4):764-9.
MacEwen, EG. Hemangiosarcoma. In: Withrow, SJ; MacEwen, EG (eds). Small Animal Clinical Oncology. WB Saunders Company, Philadelphia, PA. 2001


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

It didn't take long to find an error on this one.



> much different than most forms of cancer as it is a blood fed sarcoma and the blood vessels go directly into the tumor.


is incorrect. Cancerous tumours have a blood supply. To suggest otherwise only exposes your lack of knowledge. I suspect you are cutting and pasting from some rubbish.



> A tumour usually starts with a single cancerous cell that begins growing and dividing. The resulting mass of cancer cells soon gets large enough to need a new blood supply to provide oxygen and nutrients and to remove waste products. Without a blood supply, the cells in the middle of the tumour will die off. In fact, tumours without a blood supply are unable to grow more that about one millimetre across. As soon as they start growing, tumours release small, hormone-like molecules that cause nearby blood vessels to start growing towards the tumour until they actually form a new branch supplying the tumour with blood.


© 2010 Association for International Cancer Research, Registered in Scotland, No 152991. Charity No SC022918



> Normal cells can stimulate new blood vessels to grow. This happens to repair damaged tissue when wounds are healing and is called 'angiogenesis'. So, normal cells have genes that can produce proteins called angiogenic factors, which switch blood vessel growth on. Cells also have genes that produce proteins called antiangiogenic factors, which switch blood vessel growth off.
> 
> Researchers into angiogenesis think that this is the big difference between a carcinoma in situ and a growing cancer. They think that for some time, a carcinoma in situ may not be able to spread - it is 'dormant'. Then, it may suddenly begin to be able to trigger tiny blood vessels called capillaries to grow. The cancer can then begin to grow again and spread into the body tissues around it.
> 
> ...


How a cancer gets its blood supply : Cancer Research UK : CancerHelp UK

So, what qualifications do you have?


----------



## demi (Dec 27, 2010)

I would also like to hear FEWill's reply to the points raised by Old Shep?
It's only fair that he gets an opportunity to reply.


----------



## FEWill (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Oldsheep,

How are you this fine day? Hope all is well. You are quite interesting

Here is what you wrote

It didn't take long to find an error on this one.

Quote:

much different than most forms of cancer as it is a blood fed sarcoma and the blood vessels go directly into the tumor. 
is incorrect. Cancerous tumours have a blood supply. To suggest otherwise only exposes your lack of knowledge. I suspect you are cutting and pasting from some rubbish.

Quote:

A tumour usually starts with a single cancerous cell that begins growing and dividing. The resulting mass of cancer cells soon gets large enough to need a new blood supply to provide oxygen and nutrients and to remove waste products. Without a blood supply, the cells in the middle of the tumour will die off. In fact, tumours without a blood supply are unable to grow more that about one millimetre across. As soon as they start growing, tumours release small, hormone-like molecules that cause nearby blood vessels to start growing towards the tumour until they actually form a new branch supplying the tumour with blood.

Here is the actual quote

What is it?

Hemangiosarcomas in dogs is a very invasive variety of cancer but it much different than most forms of cancer as it is a blood fed sarcoma and the blood vessels go directly into the tumor. Most affected dogs with show very few actual symptoms until this blood filled tumor becomes large. Once it is large in size, it will in most cases also metastasized and begin to spread. The real danger with this form of cancer is that it can also easily rupture, which in turn causes excessive bleeding in your dog.

Here are some other resources:

But I suppose they will all be considered rubbish by you as well
Hemangiosarcomas are fed by the blood vessels and fill with blood. Because of this, the tumor can rupture, leading to sudden and severe hemorrhage, collapse, and rapid death. Often, owners do not realize their cat is affected until the sudden hemorrhage or collapse.

Liver and Spleen Cancer (Hemangiosarcoma) in Cats | PetMD

All articles approved by vetarnarians

Hemangiosarcoma[1] is a rare, rapidly growing, highly invasive variety of cancer. It is a blood-fed sarcoma; that is, blood vessels grow directly into the tumor and it is typically filled with blood. A frequent cause of death is the rupturing of this tumor, causing the victim to rapidly bleed to death.

Dorland's Medical Dictionary

Hemangiosarcoma is a rare, rapidly growing, highly invasive variety of cancer. It is a blood-fed sarcoma; that is, blood vessels grow directly into the tumor and it is typically filled with blood. A frequent cause of death is the rupturing of this tumor, causing the victim to rapidly bleed to death

Read more: Hemangiosarcoma Overview - RightHealth

Hemangiosarcoma is a rare, rapidly growing, highly invasive variety of cancer.

It is a blood-fed sarcoma; that is, blood vessels grow directly into the tumor and it is typically filled with blood. A frequent cause of death is the rupturing of this tumor, causing the victim to rapidly bleed to death.
www.burke-eisner.com/.../vinyl-chloride-angiosarcoma.html

Aw, I see, it must be the go into instead of grow into that confuses you.

That would be like our former President asking that all depends on what the definition of is actually isGawd bless you

But thanks for supporting the fact that this is a very dangerous disease, I appreciate your support. Maybe between all of this we combined can help to save just one dog a day--someday it may be my dog or your dog

Thanks you again,
Frank


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Err... you haven't answered my points at all!

Let me repeat what you originally said and what I responded with

*you* said in your original post


> much different than most forms of cancer as it is a blood fed sarcoma and the blood vessels go directly into the tumor.


and *I responded*


> is incorrect. Cancerous tumours have a blood supply. To suggest otherwise only exposes your lack of knowledge. I suspect you are cutting and pasting from some rubbish.


Nothing you have subsequently posted addresses this first point.

The fact that you seem to be unaware that cancerous tumours have a blood supply just exposes your complete lack of any medical knowledge. Just using google to research a subject betrays your inexperience.

You seem hesitant to answer my question about your credentials. Go on! I'll tell you mine, if you tell me yours!

Just a general point. It's difficult to read a post which uses quotes unless you put the dialogue in a quote box.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

FEWill

Let me google that for you


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Will? Will?

Gosh! It's gone awfully quiet round here.


----------



## FEWill (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Lynne--

Hit me with everything you have--I will turn the other cheek and let you hit me again

The object is to help one dog and one cat each and everyday--I have aswered your questions

Insult me all you want--does not matter--I will still help one dog or one cat each and everyday

I wish you all the best--

Frank


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

FEWill said:


> Hi Lynne--
> 
> Hit me with everything you have--I will turn the other cheek and let you hit me again


by that I take it you mean you will refuse to answer any points made about the information you post?



FEWill said:


> The object is to help one dog and one cat each and everyday


but you will not help anyone by posting erroneous and misleading information



FEWill said:


> --I have aswered your questions


you have not! You have addressed none of my points. I have already pointed this out in detail and you are choosing to ignore it :mad2:



FEWill said:


> Insult me all you want--does not matter--I will still help one dog or one cat each and everyday


No where have I insulted you. You are confusing robust argument with personal insult. Please look up "robust argument" and "insult" and you will see your mistake*. As for hrlping cats and dogs, please see my previous point.

*that's me being patronising. :001_cool:


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

This is the cancer my dog died of last year. He went from fit and "healthy" to dying in my arms only a few weeks later. 

Horrible illness.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry, jenniferx. That's really horrible. I hope he didn't suffer too much.


----------

